# Train Quarantined! YIKES!



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20080509/wl_canada_nm/canada_train_col 

Pretty scary! First it's Cruise ships and now trains! 

Chas


----------



## tbug (Feb 16, 2008)

YIKES is right!


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

The SARS crisis that occurred in Toronto several years ago has left the medical community and law enforcement hyper vigilant. Quarantining a hospital or old age home to prevent the spread of an illness is now almost commonplace here in Canada. It happens so frequently now that it barely raises eyebrows. Dennis.


----------



## Dave -- Use Coal (Feb 19, 2008)

I hope our friend John Frank is not on this train. The last we heard from him he was going to Canada to take a train ride. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sick.gif


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

No Dave, I am headed up that way Thursday, May 15th. I am going to be on the Saturday train our of Toronto. I certainly hope it is not quarantined. That would really suck.


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

Via Train 2 The Canadian has now departed Foleyet Ontario and things will return to nrmal in a day or two. Via has limited equipment in the pool for The Canadian so we will soon see what they scramble for teh departure from Toronto of #1. 

The news is still unclear about the health situation but it seems ... the passenger who died boarded in Jasper and is unrelated to other ill passengers ... they boarded earlier and have flulike symptoms. In any case, the quarantine was precautionary while the doctors determined the nature of the sicknesses. 

Foleyet is located in the wilderness of northern Ontario - it is a former subdivision point on the CN midway between the division points of Capreol and Hornepayne. Road access in the area is quite limited and the town has a population well under a thousand. 

Regards ... Doug


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Quote from Wikipedia - 'The CNR Station at Foleyet was originally called Foley. Local legend has it that the early residents applied for a Post Office named to honour their former employer the Foley Brothers, but were frustrated in their wishes because the name Foley Post Office already existed near Parry Sound. The story is told that someone declared that "We want to name the town for the Foley Brothers, and we'll name it Foley yet!" and the unintended name stuck.' 

Anyone else have a namesake town? 

Apart from ME, he said with pride....../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

Well... 

Actually yes!!! Brades is the capital of Montserrat, and the village of Brades is in the West Midlands. 

regards 

ralph


----------



## baron67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Hummm, anyone remember the movie "Cassandra 
Crossing" from several years back? 

Jerry R Barnes 
Plano, TX


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Strong, Maine. Coincidentally, right down the line is Phillips, which is my dad's (and granddad's and great-granddad's) middle name. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

No town that I know of, but apparently there is a Castle Dunakin somewhere in Scotland.


----------



## Larry T (Jan 2, 2008)

*Thorold Spur out of Thorold , Ont. *


----------

